# laptop Under 45K



## cyanide0007 (Jun 19, 2012)

1) What is your budget? 45000 INR


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

d. Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen



3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:Asus,Sony,Lenovo,Toshibha,HP
b. Dislikeell,Acer,Apple(hahaha i knw der s no model of MAC fr 45k )


4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Browsing,Normal Multitask, Photoshop, Normal Gaming (CS,COD,CREED)
am not a HARDCORE gamer not at all interested in BF3,Crysis blah blah blah

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
1300*768 or higher

6) Anything else you would like to say? 
Am from Mangalore, so any1 from here tell me about ASS of ASUS(as its my 1st preference).
I need good durability, moderate battery backup, overall satisfying performance and last but not the least ASS.
How about ASS of Lenovo and Asus?
Also tell me Does Lenovo Has any Major Problem?? Bcz nobody in dis forum recommending Lenovo


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

I guess the mac mini costs less than 45k(not sure though). its not a laptop however. 

regarding laptops. do not get a lenovo. they have a lot of "issues" at times with hardware. 
If you are in no hurry I'd say wait a bit. new laptops are just starting to roll out with 3rd gen proccies.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 19, 2012)

Asus is really good, but here you can have a look at this laptop


----------



## cyanide0007 (Jun 19, 2012)

Any news abt upcoming ASUS model wid 3rd gen?? under 45k??

Dat Dell model looks awsme as far as SPECS are concerned 
but i heard DELL hav lot of Problems like harddisk,Battery??? n evn many PC SURVEYS gave very less fr DELL's reliability  I knw they are PIONEER in ASS, bt Durability and reliability does matter, atlst it shud last fr 4-5 yrs


----------



## RON28 (Jun 19, 2012)

lolz same situation with me, same budget and looking for ASUS's 3rd gen i5 with GT 640M


----------



## Jripper (Jun 19, 2012)

Please put dots in between ASS


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

The best option right now available is the dell inspiron special edition


----------



## cyanide0007 (Jun 20, 2012)

RON28 said:


> lolz same situation with me, same budget and looking for ASUS's 3rd gen i5 with GT 640M



Any idea when dey gonna release  



aroraanant said:


> The best option right now available is the dell inspiron special edition



Ya Spec looks gr8. Bt DELL wnt last long my frnds hav lot of trouble wid deir DELL


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a dell inspiron which is 4 yr old and is working fine.
Dell is reliable.Though there cases in every brand


----------



## Abhinav Gupta (Jun 21, 2012)

RON28 said:


> lolz same situation with me, same budget and looking for ASUS's 3rd gen i5 with GT 640M



I too am waiting for Asus' laptop with the above said configuration .Hope it launches in India before 30th July.That is my deadline for buying a new laptop.

Plus What are the odds that such configuration Asus laptop will be available sub 50k?


----------



## RON28 (Jun 21, 2012)

^^^Asus laptop mainly provides *FREE DOS*, so we can expect a 3rd gen i5 with GT 640M near 45k easily, i don't care about VGA webcam, and yes getting WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE 64 bit is not a big deal  ahem ahem


----------



## Abhinav Gupta (Jun 21, 2012)

I also thought exactly(including windows).Buying windows 7 now would be a mistake.Also I already have genuine OS.


----------



## vipul619 (Jun 21, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^Asus laptop mainly provides *FREE DOS*, so we can expect a 3rd gen i5 with GT 640M near 45k easily, i don't care about VGA webcam, and yes getting WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE 64 bit is not a big deal  ahem ahem



where did you read that ASUS is launching a laptop with this config?
any links..


----------



## cyanide0007 (Jun 23, 2012)

RON28 said:


> ^^^Asus laptop mainly provides *FREE DOS*, so we can expect a 3rd gen i5 with GT 640M near 45k easily, i don't care about VGA webcam, and yes getting WINDOWS 7 ULTIMATE 64 bit is not a big deal  ahem ahem



 yo.. n am a UBUNTU user frm last 6 months 



vipul619 said:


> where did you read that ASUS is launching a laptop with this config?
> any links..



Most of ASUS model come with LINUX so he said d prices will b around 45k


----------

